# Mexican Cocobolo



## edstreet (Oct 13, 2012)

Figured I would post this here.  It's quite good grain to it.  It's 8" x 5", been in the shop for a good 5 years now, MC when I started was 10%.  The slab that I cut from it is 2" x 8" x 5".  Had some problems along the way, namely a broken belt on the lathe.  The faceplate is the 2" nova dovetail faceplate.













Finish so far is just Tung Oil.  Still have the foot to trim up and more coats of oil and wax.

Jet 1220 VS with cocobolo bowl blank - YouTube

Ed


----------



## InvisibleMan (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, that is one pretty piece of wood.  Nice job on the bowl - used the grain very well.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 13, 2012)

Fabulous. I can't understand how you let it sit in your shed for 5 years.
After seeing this I will have to go and dig out my "Fiddleback Black Wattle" blank and do something with it. That has only been there about 9 months.
Cheers  Bob.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 13, 2012)

You mean something that looks like this?















This one is 6 1/2" square and 9 1/2" deep.  This is spalted curly black walnut crotch.  Say that 10 times fast


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice bowl.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 13, 2012)

GEEZ. I WISH.
That is an awesome piece of wood. Mine is not that good.
Bob 
-------------
The sun came up this morning. What a great start to the day, now it's up to me to make it better.


----------



## Wright (Oct 13, 2012)

Ed, that is a beautiful bowl. I love the wood grain. You did a great job. Does the Nova 2" face plate screw into the blank?


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 13, 2012)

Really beautiful!  I mean REALLY BEAUTIFUL!!  Cocobolo is one of my favorite.  I have quite a bit (not in that size chunks though) and love to turn and finish it.  Love the smell of it, but it sure plays havoc with my nose and eyes.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful wood!  Great looking turn


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ed,

    That is a gorgeous bowl, and as expected, great pics.  Thanks for sharing.

Jason


----------



## Lenny (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! I love cocobolo and you have made excellent use of that piece!

Unfortunately for me I have developed an allergy to cocobolo. I've been avoiding it until this week when I tried once again to turn a pen from it. I took precautions but still ended up with a bit of a rash in my "elbow pits" :frown:

Have you ever had any problems with it?


----------



## edstreet (Oct 13, 2012)

The 2" faceplate ring does indeed screw into the block.  It is my experience that this ring is more accurate than any faceplate I have so far.  I have no run out when I flip the block and the only time that I do is when the cut on the bottom is not clean.

The screws I use is a #8 woodworking screws with double threads, #2 square bit heads and very high quality.  Amazon.com: The Hillman Group 5937 Pro Crafter 8 by 1-Inch Wood Screw, 50-Piece: Home Improvement





 This is the exact screws, I found them at lowes and have been super happy ever since.  I found that the regular POS screws that I was using tends to slip and eat out the wood quite often to.

I have 2 types of respirators. a P100 and N95.  I used the N95 on this project the whole time. It is one of those cloth with 2 elastic bands and the metal clip over your nose.  The P100 filters out all smell like from chemicals, pollen, lead, asbestos, mold, etc..  If you are in some heavy stuff the P100 is the bomb.  The N95 is mechanical only, which means dust. Either will be workable for asthma, allergy, breathing issues.

As for skin goes I just turned in a t-shirt and shorts.  Since it's mid 80's here and 60's at night (right outside Columbus GA) and I don't have a smock I got pretty messy from this.  A good smock would keep all dust/chips/dirt/etc.. from your body/clothing/skin.  So far the best design I have seen is from Lee Valley.  Lee Valley Turner's Smock - Lee Valley Tools





  With this the only possible contact would be face and hands. A face shield and Nitrile gloves would fix that right up.  Also a good shop vac/dust collector that's on close to 100% of the time.  Right now the bowl weight is 1 pound 15 ounces.  When It was round and with the faceplate on it was 9.6 pounds.  So there's about 8 pounds of dust/shavings to deal with.

The WORST part of the job is sanding. I was super careful and had minimal tear-out but did have a few deep spots which took some sanding to bring them out. I always run the shop vac with a 4" square magnetic attachment while sanding, it's quite fun to see billions and billions of dust particles flowing off the spinning bowl and into the vac and no it's not a straight line either.


----------



## Wright (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks so much Ed, I love your work. Thanks for the info and the great pictures. I have been wanting to turn a bowl and was wondering what face plate to use so now that with your info on the Nova 2" plate and the screws, that is what I'll go with. Thanks again Ed.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just as the video started, I thought your lathe was making some weird noises!  But I figured it was birds in the background once you turned the lathe off....whew!


The grain in the bowl is very unique!  But to wait five years to let it out must have killed ya!  Well turned!!!!!





Scott (5 minutes maybe) B


----------



## edstreet (Oct 13, 2012)

There are several loud birds not that far away, maybe 30 feet if that.  The only sounds that comes from the lathe is the live center in the tailstock when it's really tight. I actually did not listen to the audio on that but will check it and see.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 14, 2012)

looks good nice job!


----------



## corian king (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful work.Great job!!!


----------



## kronewi (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice job on the bowl. That's some beautiful wood.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 14, 2012)

Gorgeous bowl.
When I click on "Like" it comes up as William Ounlike Young instead of William O Young. 
I have no idea why it is doing that  but the meaning is definitely "Like"


----------

